# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  نصب IIS در ویندوز 7

## saba106

سلام تو ویندوز 7 از کجا IIs رو باید نصب کنم؟
search هم کردم ولی جیزی پیدا نکردم
مرسی

----------


## sia_2007

Programs and Features
در کنترل پنل

----------


## khormaloo

> Programs and Features
> در کنترل پنل


میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید؟

----------


## saba106

> میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید؟


 control panel-> programs->programs and features-> turn windows features on or off
از لیست internet information service ، سپس web management tools میتونین IIS رو انتخاب کنین و با زدن ok نصبش کنین

----------


## samir_1991

> control panel-> programs->programs and features-> turn windows features on or off
> 
> 
> از لیست internet information service ، سپس web management tools میتونین IIS رو انتخاب کنین و با زدن ok نصبش کنین


مرصی واقعا کمک کردید :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:

----------


## دنیای وارونه

> control panel-> programs->programs and features-> turn windows features on or off
> 
> 
> از لیست internet information service ، سپس web management tools میتونین IIS رو انتخاب کنین و با زدن ok نصبش کنین


سلام مرسی ممنونم خیلی زیاد

----------


## masoudies

من نمیدونم مشکل از کجاست که نصب IIS تاآخرش پیش میره ولی وقتی میخواد تموم بشه سیستم کامل قفل میشه و مجبور به ریست دستگاه میشم!!!
چیکار کنم که مشکل حل بشه؟

----------


## mehdi4467

> من نمیدونم مشکل از کجاست که نصب IIS تاآخرش پیش میره ولی وقتی میخواد تموم بشه سیستم کامل قفل میشه و مجبور به ریست دستگاه میشم!!!
> چیکار کنم که مشکل حل بشه؟



من هم همین مشکل رو دارم

----------


## hadi-z

سلام
منم دنبالش بودم
اینو پیدا کردم
گذاشتم اینجا تا شاید بدرد بقیه هم بخوره:


-از منوی start‌ به Control Panel ‌برید...





2-در کنترل پنل بر روی Programs‌ كلیك كنید ..






3- بر روی *Turn Windows features on or off* کلیک می کنی.



4-امکان این وجود داره که ویندوز سیکیوریتی بهت گیر بده - شما به روی Allow کلیک میکنید حالا باکس *Windows Features* را می بینید




5-در لیست *Windows Features* بر روی *internet information services* کلیک میکنید و تیک مربوطه را میزنید






6-همچنین بر روی علامت + کنار آن کلیک میکنید همانند عکس کامپوننت های مربوطه را تیک میزنید*.*




*7-*اگر شما IIS 7 را نصب میکنید این امکان وجود داره که گزینه های اضافی مربوط به پشتیبانی از اپلیکیشن را نیز تیک بزنید.مانند شكل زیر...




8-خب ،‌تقریبا كار تمومه .... زمانی که بر روی OK کلیک کنید ویندوز شروع به پیکر بندی میکند.





9-زمانی که پیکر بندی به پایان رسید کلیه پنجره ها را می بندید.
10-حال IIS 7 با موفقیت نصب شد بر روی ویندوز 7 یا ویستا برای تنظیمات مربوطه به این آدرس مراجعه میکنید
http://localhost




11-در مرحله بعد ،‌شما میتونید با استفاده از Internet Information Services Manager موجود در ویندوز ، IIS رو مدیریت و پیكربندی كنید.
برای اینكار از منوی start در كادر جستجو تایپ كنید 

_inetmgr_






در قسمت فایلهای  جستجو شده IIS Manager را پیدا كنید و بر روی آن كلیك كنید.حالا شما میتونید  تنظیمات  IIS‌ رو انجام بدید.البته اگر لازم داشتید.بخش 11 خیلی هم مهم نیست.البته برای كسایی كه میخوان بصورت آماتور باهاش كار كنن

 موفق باشید

----------


## mmiladd

سلام مرسی عالی بود

----------


## orisiel0354

ممنون

عالی بود

خدا خیرتون بده
 :لبخند:

----------


## tala.amineslami

بدین منظور مراحل زیر را به ترتیب انجام میدهیم.

1- به منوی start  سیستم عامل رفته و سپس بر روی گزینه Control panel کلیک مینماییم.
[IMG]file:///C:\Users\NOVINP~1\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\  01\clip_image002.jpg[/IMG]

 
2-در صفحه ظاهر شده بر روی گزینه programs and features کلیک مینماییم  .


[IMG]file:///C:\Users\NOVINP~1\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\  01\clip_image003.jpg[/IMG] 
3-در صفحه ای که باز میشود بر روی آیتم turn windows features on or off که در بالای صفحه سمت چپ قرار دارد کلیک مینماییم.


[IMG]file:///C:\Users\NOVINP~1\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\  01\clip_image004.jpg[/IMG] 


4- حال در صفحه ای که پیش روی ما می باشد. بر روی + که در سمت چپ  گزینه internet information services  همانند تصویر زیر کلیک مینماییم تا  گزینه های مورد نیاز ما در دسترس ما قرار گیرد.


[IMG]file:///C:\Users\NOVINP~1\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\  01\clip_image005.jpg[/IMG] 5- از لیستی که پیش روی ما باز میشود. دوباره + کنار آیتم های  web management tool و IIS management console را تیک زده و سپس بر روی دکمه ok  کلیک مینماییم.


[IMG]file:///C:\Users\NOVINP~1\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\  01\clip_image006.jpg[/IMG] 
6- با طی کردن مراحل بالا کار  نصب IIS  به پایان میرسد و ویندوز شروع به پیکربندی سرویس مورد نظر ما مینمایید.


[IMG]file:///C:\Users\NOVINP~1\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\  01\clip_image007.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## siryahya

چگونگی نصب IIS در ویندوز 7:

بدین منظور مراحل زیر را به ترتیب انجام میدهیم.

1- به منوی start  سیستم عامل رفته و سپس بر روی گزینه Control panel کلیک مینماییم.





2-در صفحه ظاهر شده بر روی گزینه programs and features کلیک مینماییم  .





3-در صفحه ای که باز میشود بر روی آیتم turn windows features on or off که در بالای صفحه سمت چپ قرار دارد کلیک مینماییم.






4- حال در صفحه ای که پیش روی ما می باشد. بر روی + که در سمت چپ  گزینه internet information services  همانند تصویر زیر کلیک مینماییم تا  گزینه های مورد نیاز ما در دسترس ما قرار گیرد.





5- از لیستی که پیش روی ما باز میشود. دوباره + کنار آیتم های  web management tool و IIS management console را تیک زده و سپس بر روی دکمه ok  کلیک مینماییم.





6- با طی کردن مراحل بالا کار  نصب IIS  به پایان میرسد و ویندوز شروع به پیکربندی سرویس مورد نظر ما مینمایید.

----------


## rYan021

سلام . من IIS رو ریختم و نصب هستش الان میخوام تنظیماتش رو واسه ASp درست کنم توی ویندوز 7 . میشه راهنمایی کنید ؟
توی ویندوز ایکس پی روی Default Web Site که کلیک راست میکنی Properties داره که میشه از Home Directory بهش آدرس سرور مجازی رو داد اما توی ویندوز 7 نمیدونم چجوری میشه این کارو کرد .

----------


## masih_edris

سلام دوستان
من iis رو در ویندوز 7 نصب کردم ولی اجازه ساخت هیچ فایلی رو در مسیر  C:\inetpub\wwwroot نمیده. البته قبلا wamp نصب بود که اون و پاک کردم.
ممنون می شم راهنماییم کنید

----------

